# Peek-a-boo!!



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

thats a cool pic :notworthy:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

They do wana know whats going off dont they andy.
This one the female?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

When you see it you will :censor: shit bricks

:lol2:


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

skimsa said:


> When you see it you will :censor: shit bricks
> 
> :lol2:



lol! Classic!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> They do wana know whats going off dont they andy.
> This one the female?


Yeah, this is the female :2thumb:. Always nosy & VERY feisty!!

She thinks she's a master of disguise!










: victory:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

andy2086 said:


> Yeah, this is the female :2thumb:. Always nosy & VERY feisty!!
> 
> She thinks she's a master of disguise!
> 
> ...


I no mate she has always been like that since i had her
good fun to keep tho


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

skimsa said:


> image


:lol2: Like your sig pic too!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

andy2086 said:


> :lol2: Like your sig pic too!


their more effective than mere type lol


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the pics in this thread!!! Very cute, if you can call it that


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

MagicSqueak said:


> I love the pics in this thread!!! Very cute, if you can call it that


Thanks, I've a fair few more pics of her yet!

I think she's cute too, until her open mouth is flying towards me! :gasp:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning snake, but what is it?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Stunning snake, but what is it?


It's a desert horned viper (Cerastes cerastes). This one's my female, the male's still settling in.

Here she is not being nosy for once!










: victory:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Managed to get a few pics of her eating;










Nice fangs!!










: victory:


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just about to say, is your viper always camera shy? But now after seeing him feed, I can see what a real beauty he is. On the photograph where the snake is feeding on the mouse are there bite marks present?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

jhsnake999 said:


> I was just about to say, is your viper always camera shy? But now after seeing him feed, I can see what a real beauty he is. On the photograph where the snake is feeding on the mouse are there bite marks present?


He's actually a she :whistling2:

No she's definately not camera shy! She's the only one that comes to the front of the viv when I'm in the room. 
Don't think there's bite marks on the pic, once she bites she doesn't let go & swallows it very quickly : victory:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice cerastes Andy - I was having a play with one of these yesterday.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Demonlude said:


> Very nice cerastes Andy - I was having a play with one of these yesterday.


Thanks : victory:. This one's not very playful though, she just wants to bite! 
Despite that, they're definately in my top 3 fave hots :2thumb:


----------

